

Evolution of the Consumer Web and the Rise of Gamification - vyrotek
http://iactionable.com/evolution-of-the-consumer-web-and-the-rise-of-gamification/

======
liamgooding
Beyond the obvious and completely overused case-studies, where do you hope
gamification could evolve?

I think the blog post gives a gentle introduction to the leadup of
gamification but reading over the rest of the site, it seems a lot of risk for
a platform to put their weight behind a points/badges system.

